# Looking for a UK Reef / Marine forum.



## Luketendo (27 Sep 2008)

Looking to get a marine tank set up in May next year so I was wondering if there is anyone on here who is a member of a good uk marine / reef forum?


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Sep 2008)

Reefcentral.com

Members: 202,111, Threads: 835,793, Posts: 13,327,118

Can't beat that!


----------



## big chris (28 Sep 2008)

central is the biggest worldwide forum but in the uk the biggest is ultimate reef

www.ultimatereef.com

hth 
chris


----------



## Luketendo (28 Sep 2008)

Thanks a bunch I have signed up to both.


----------



## Joecoral (28 Sep 2008)

http://www.reefsafe.co.uk by far the friendliest/most knowledgeable uk reefing forum


----------

